# Need To Move My DSL Cable & Wire Is Too Short



## veme

Hi  
I'd like to relocate my computer and the cable wire is too short. I need about another 8' to 10'.

Is there a type of wire that I can buy at Wal-Mart that will work?

I'm not an electronic genius  

Here's the modem 










Thanks


----------



## Gary in ohio

that looks like a cable modem, not a DSL modem, Which do you have and what cable do you need to lengthen? The cable from the wall to the modem or cable from the modem to the computer? If its the cable from the modem to the computer then you need a "CAT 5" network cable, available seems everywhere, homedepot, lowes, wallmart, big-lots, any computer store. Get it as long as you need.


----------



## CraftyDiva

Can't you check with your DSL provider for a longer cable?


.


----------



## veme

I need to add length from the blue nut in the picture.

The cable wire coming into the house runs under my floors.

I was going to unhook the cable from the modem and slip it under the floor and bring it back up into the house at a different location 8'-10' away. It's too short.

Worste part of the story is that the cable guy was just here a couple of days ago & offered to make the wire longer.
I said "Don't bother. I'm sure it's long enough"
Yeah.......... :baby04: 

If I call the cable company back it will cost me $20 and I'll have to wait 2 weeks. :Bawling: 

Is there a type of wire that can extend the length of cable from the blue nut on the back of my box - like an extension cord ?

Thanks


----------



## CraftyDiva

Check Radio Shack or Best Buy. Local audio/video store, you might even find it at the big box stores (Home Depot).

Look into the online stores for RS & BB.

.


----------



## OntarioMan

You need a "barrel" connector and another length of cable, with ends. The barrel connector just allows you to connect two seperate pieces of cable together. Radio shack will have both.

I think that is "RG59" cable, commonly referred to as "coax" cable - either way, the folks at RS will help you out - just tell'em you need to extend your coax cable by 15 feet (or whatever length).


----------



## Gary in ohio

Well, not a perfect solution but leave the modem where it is and extend the network cable to where you need it. You seldom should need to access the modem. You can extend the cable if yourself if you want to you need a F-F barrel connector and RG6 coax (cable tv cable). Dont get rg59. This is not the perfect solution since most consumer grade rg-6 isnt sweep tested but it will work in a pinch until the cable guy can come back.


----------



## lewbest

Another solution a bit more expensive but possibly an advantage; leave the modem where it is & get a wireless router. Then you can put the cptr anywhere & if desired use more cptrs with the one internet connection. I'd bet that someone like best buy or circuit city has one on sale for labor day (or will soon)! Mine enables me to connect my laptop to the internet anytime desired without having to disconnect this cptr & connect the laptop; IOW both can be connected at once.

Lew in TX


----------



## veme

Thank all!


----------

